# LS XR4150 codes S81 F11



## uashemi (10 mo ago)

Hello all! I recently inherited this tractor (LS XR4150 shuttle shift) from my father-in-law and it has S81 F11 codes and the warning light flashing. 

One dealer is 3 months out and says do a manual regen, which I have done multiple times. 

The next closest dealer is 5 hrs away and said its in the the shuttle shift. 

Anyone have a fix/adjustment I can do that could save me tons of time transporting or waiting? 

Thanks in advance!

Nick


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue. Just another reason why I won't own any ECM post 4 tractor. I'm a 100% mechanical person.


----------



## uashemi (10 mo ago)

This was my father-in-laws and the work he did on the tractor with the community and my son means I'll never get rid of it. Having said that, if it were just a tractor I owned I'd be selling it. 

I just want to fix it to keep it going.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure what the codes are, but you mentioned a dealer mentioned it might be an issue with the shuttle shift? I just want to understand if you have recently done a complete service on this tractor and did the codes come up afterwards,


----------



## uashemi (10 mo ago)

The codes are popped from the shuttle shift and it grinds almost every time when you shift it between forward and reverse. It didn't happen after a service, no.


----------



## George7g (2 mo ago)

Hello Uashemi.

How did you resolve the S81 F11 code issue?

Please let us know.


----------



## Kyle.a.graham (11 h ago)

uashemi said:


> The codes are popped from the shuttle shift and it grinds almost every time when you shift it between forward and reverse. It didn't happen after a service, no.


 It’s the synchro. They will have to split the tractor and repair. Cost me around 4 grand. Same issue.


----------

